
Top trending YouTube video yesterday claims Florida students are crisis actors - jakewins
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/21/fake-news-item-on-parkland-shooting-become-top-youtube-video.html
======
jakewins
The video had 200,000+ views on youtube, 100,000+ shares on Facebook.

The tools we in the technology industry have built are undoing a millenia of
societal progress towards structured and factual debate. Utter panic wins the
day, Googles top minds clocking in each day to ensure the next suggested video
will enrage and outrage, truth be damned, all to keep eyeballs pinned and
share buttons clicked..

